# Gentoo 2008

## nestormh

Hola, queria sabeer cuando saldra al final gentoo 2008, alguien lo sabe?¿?¿? a finales de este mes puede ser?¿?

 :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## achaw

Antes de la 2009.0 seguro...

----------

## diegoto

Que tal, en la pagina oficial habian echo un calendario de lanzamiento.

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

Segun eso el 17 de marzo del 2008 se lanza la version 2008.0.

Saludos

----------

## 2uncas

Aqui puedes ver fechas orientativas:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

y

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

Saludos.

----------

## antogc

weno esperemos q no se retrase mucho más...no creo q sea buena publicidad salir casien el 2009.....por cierto...se podría establecer un post sobre que trae nuevo 2008 y comentar opiniones y demas....

un saludo!

----------

## JotaCE

Personalmente no le veo asunto a que existan nuevas versiones de gentoo, en realidad pienso que ni siquiera se justifica que existan mientras portage este actualizado el resto no importa.

Para los que ya tenemos gentoo trabajando solo es un cambio de perfil, nada mas que eso.

Ahora si aun asi quieres mi respuesta te la voy a dar.

Gentoo 2008.0 estará disponible momentos despues que el equipo responsable terminen de prepararlo!

Saludos Cordiales

----------

## 2uncas

Yo creo que es bueno que existan nuevas versiones,  fundamentalmente para un mejor reconocimiento del Hardware y no tener que usar métodos alternativos.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

Lo que se viene en 2008.0 entre otras cosas:

# Kernel 2.6.24.*

# KDE 3.5.8

# Gnome 2.20 (LiveDVD)

# Xfce 4.4.2 (on the LiveCD)

# Some profile changes as USE=usb as default, developer profiles (not sure here) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-659927-highlight-livedvd.html

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Lo que se viene en 2008.0 entre otras cosas:
> 
> # Kernel 2.6.24.*
> 
> # KDE 3.5.8
> ...

 

# kernel 2.6.24 ya esta en portage (enmascarado)

# kde 3.5.8 ya esta en portage (estable)

# gnome 2.20 lleva un par de meses en portage (estable)

# xfce 4.4.2 en livecd es una novedad pero si es igual que el live cd anterior mejor ni liverarlo

# sobre las uses flags al cambiar el perfil tomara las nuevas por defecto

# como dijimos en un post anterior USE="-suegra" vendra por defecto   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

en la medida que tengas tu instalacion actualizada sera lo mismo en hacer una nueva cada vez que se publique una nueva release!

es una de las ventajas de usar una distro basada en source code.

----------

## johpunk

e escuchado que dentro de poco saldra una version beta

----------

## JotaCE

Calendario de Lanzamiento de Gentoo 2008.0

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

----------

## sefirotsama

Va a ser lo mismo... si compilareis igual... ya se ha dicho varias veces que las versiones estas son muchas veces solo un cambio de perfil y una revision del liveCD (pienso en el minimal).

En la 2008.0 y en la 2008.1 tampoco habra un super mega instalador que lo haga todo solo rapido y bien.

----------

## JotaCE

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Va a ser lo mismo... si compilareis igual... ya se ha dicho varias veces que las versiones estas son muchas veces solo un cambio de perfil y una revision del liveCD (pienso en el minimal).
> 
> En la 2008.0 y en la 2008.1 tampoco habra un super mega instalador que lo haga todo solo rapido y bien.

 

Para bien o para mal la idea de Gentoo es precisamente esa, slgun dicen que gentoo se quedo en el pasado, otros le llaman antigua escuela, como sea...... asi me gusta gentoo.

----------

## kropotkin

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en la medida que tengas tu instalacion actualizada sera lo mismo en hacer una nueva cada vez que se publique una nueva release!
> 
> es una de las ventajas de usar una distro basada en source code.

 

pero para hacer una instalación de cero en algún equipo nuevo que el kernel 2.6.19 no reconozca alguna hardware...

para que comenzar la instalación con gcc 4.1 si puedes comenzar con 4.2??

si quieres comenzar la instalación de gentoo con un gentoo 2005.0 esta bien, opción tuya, pero mejor acortas camino y comienzas con algo más nuevo directamente...

----------

## JotaCE

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   
> 
> en la medida que tengas tu instalacion actualizada sera lo mismo en hacer una nueva cada vez que se publique una nueva release!
> 
> es una de las ventajas de usar una distro basada en source code. 
> ...

 

voy  a suponer que ese ultimo post no lo leí....... mi maquina se tarda menos de una hora en compilar gcc y unos 15 a 20 para compilar un kernel con todo lo que encesito., te parece que ese es mucho tiempo para preferir hacer una instalacion completa solo por que cambio un perfil?

para comenzar una instalacion por supuesto que si esta bienpero si no! que caso tiene!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   
> 
> en la medida que tengas tu instalacion actualizada sera lo mismo en hacer una nueva cada vez que se publique una nueva release!
> 
> es una de las ventajas de usar una distro basada en source code. 
> ...

 

Mientras no se rompa libexpat, bienvenido 2008.0!! Justo me encuentro en medio de una instalación nueva desde cero en una pc nueva, con el perfil desktop 2007.0, estoy esperando a que se parta libexpat en cualquier momento, jeje.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Mientras no se rompa libexpat, bienvenido 2008.0!! Justo me encuentro en medio de una instalación nueva desde cero en una pc nueva, con el perfil desktop 2007.0, estoy esperando a que se parta libexpat en cualquier momento, jeje.
> 
> Salud!

 

Por que no enmascararla? o los nuevos escritorios la piden ya como dependencia?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo idea si es dependencia o no ni de que, de todas formas esta pc no lleva entorno gráfico, por ende tampoco un WM por que nunca tendrá un monitor conectado... Vamos a ver en que punto salta la susodicha librería si es que se da el caso.

Salud!

**EDITO** mientras espero que emerge --sync haga lo suyo acabo de pasar dos minutos tratando de encontrarle forma de algo: JotaCE, que se supone que es tu avatar?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Calendario de Lanzamiento de Gentoo 2008.0
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

 

osea que para el 17 de marzo ya tendremos gentoo 2008.0 estable?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por que no enmascararla? o los nuevos escritorios la piden ya como dependencia?

 

es dependencia de gnome si mal no recuerdo, y no me extrañaría que kde tb. la pidiera.

 *Quote:*   

> ientras no se rompa libexpat, bienvenido 2008.0!! Justo me encuentro en medio de una instalación nueva desde cero en una pc nueva, con el perfil desktop 2007.0, estoy esperando a que se parta libexpat en cualquier momento, jeje.

 

Daniel Robbins tiene stages mas nuevos disponibles, asi te ahorras lo del expat p.ej.

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

 *Quote:*   

> pero para hacer una instalación de cero en algún equipo nuevo que el kernel 2.6.19 no reconozca alguna hardware... 

 

puedes usar otro live-cd para la instalación de gentoo. Es una solución cochina pero funciona.

 *Quote:*   

> osea que para el 17 de marzo ya tendremos gentoo 2008.0 estable?

 

querrás decir diponible, no ?

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## nitro4ce

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Personalmente no le veo asunto a que existan nuevas versiones de gentoo, en realidad pienso que ni siquiera se justifica que existan mientras portage este actualizado el resto no importa.
> 
> Para los que ya tenemos gentoo trabajando solo es un cambio de perfil, nada mas que eso.
> 
> Ahora si aun asi quieres mi respuesta te la voy a dar.
> ...

 

los cambios en los profiles pueden ser significativos.. ademas, para los q recien empiezan las mejoras en el instalador y los archivos de configuracion actualizados siempre son importantes. a veces etc-update puede dejar algunos archivos de configuracion rotos o incluso resetear la configuracion a una predeterminada. 

por esto es q pienso q los nuevos releases siempre son buenos y le veo "asunto" a que existan nuevas versiones de gentoo.. siempre trato de probarlas y limpiar el directorio /etc, que reduce considerablemente su tamaño.  :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Por que no enmascararla? o los nuevos escritorios la piden ya como dependencia? 
> 
> es dependencia de gnome si mal no recuerdo, y no me extrañaría que kde tb. la pidiera.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ientras no se rompa libexpat, bienvenido 2008.0!! Justo me encuentro en medio de una instalación nueva desde cero en una pc nueva, con el perfil desktop 2007.0, estoy esperando a que se parta libexpat en cualquier momento, jeje. 
> ...

 

claro disponible pero en version estable entiendes?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

[HOWTO] Como evitar el problema de la libexpat.so sin tener que descargar el stage3 de Daniel Robbins:

Se me ocurrió hacer la prueba durante una instalación nueva usando el Stage3 y dicho y hecho, me salté limpito el problema con doña expat. Todo lo que hay que hacer es actualizar el stage3 antes de hacer nada mas.

Es decir: Siguiendo el handbook al pie de la letra y preferentemente después de haber seteado los CFLAGS y las USE Flags hacer emerge --sync && emerge -vDu world para luego seguir con la instalación del kernel y demás...

Ridículo...   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

**EDITO**

PD: Es una descarga de alrededor de 220Mb para un stage3 i686 recién descomprimido.

----------

## johpunk

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> [HOWTO] Como evitar el problema de la libexpat.so sin tener que descargar el stage3 de Daniel Robbins:
> 
> Se me ocurrió hacer la prueba durante una instalación nueva usando el Stage3 y dicho y hecho, me salté limpito el problema con doña expat. Todo lo que hay que hacer es actualizar el stage3 antes de hacer nada mas.
> 
> Es decir: Siguiendo el handbook al pie de la letra y preferentemente después de haber seteado los CFLAGS y las USE Flags hacer emerge --sync && emerge -vDu world para luego seguir con la instalación del kernel y demás...
> ...

 

solucion 2:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/lib
> 
> ln -s libexpat.so libexpat.so.0
> 
> ldconfig -v
> ...

 

y les deben de aparecer algo asi

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 250620 mar 13 04:41 libexpat.a
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    795 mar 13 04:41 libexpat.la
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 mar 13 04:41 libexpat.so -> libexpat.so.1.5.2
> ...

 

luego de eso como dijo Inodoro_Pereyra ejecutar

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -vDu world

 

y problema resuelto   :Cool: 

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> solucion 2:
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/lib
> 
> ln -s libexpat.so libexpat.so.0
> ...

 

Si haces esto obtendrás un sistema inestable, la libexpat es una librería de la cual dependen muchos paquetes, al actualizar la versión del la misma necesariamente habrá que recompilar todos los paquetes que dependan de ella para que puedan tener el soporte hacia la nueva versión. Sin embargo si enlazas nuevamente a mano lo que haces es tener un paquete compilado con una versión anterior de la libexpat apuntando a la nueva, imagina que consecuencias podrías tener.

Para estas cosas esta revdep-rebuild, úsalo es una herramienta amiga. 

La solución de Inodoro parece correcta, lo que hace es minimizar el número de paquetes instalados en el sistema que necesiten ser recompilados por la nueva libexpat, pero sigo recomendando realizar luego del emerge world el revdep-rebuild.

----------

## gringo

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> claro disponible pero en version estable entiendes?

 

no, no entiendo ...

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

mmm ok ya sera para la proxima, hasta los momentos va todo bien  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## johpunk

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   claro disponible pero en version estable entiendes? 
> 
> no, no entiendo ...
> 
> saluetes

 

mm este gentoo version final 2008   :Idea:   o para que entiendas mejor que halla pasado de la fase beta a la fase final entiendes?

----------

## JotaCE

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*    *johpunk wrote:*   claro disponible pero en version estable entiendes? 
> 
> no, no entiendo ...
> 
> saluetes 
> ...

 

yo tampoco entiendo mucho cual es el asunto pero para aclarar como va el camino pasar por aqui por favor.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

----------

## erufenix

release release de donde bajo el release 2008.0, por que se supone que sale hoy

----------

## Stolz

 *erufenix wrote:*   

> release release de donde bajo el release 2008.0, por que se supone que sale hoy

 

La fecha que se muestra en en enlace indicado en el mensaje anterior al tuyo de momento sigue diciendo 31 de Marzo de 2008, así es que aun queda un poco.

Para bajarlo, como siempre, puedes hacerlo desde cualquiera de los servidores de réplica oficiales: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml o con Bittorrent desde el tracker oficial http://torrents.gentoo.org/

----------

## JotaCE

 *erufenix wrote:*   

> release release de donde bajo el release 2008.0, por que se supone que sale hoy

 

Sigo sin encontrarle asunto a la desesperación por conseguir la nueva release de Gentoo cuando aun no sale.

En estos dias saldrá una beta y para fin de mes la versión final de Gentoo 2008.0 asi que para los desesperados, por favor calma calma.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

----------

## ekz

Pues ya salió un livecd 2008 NO OFICIAL http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/unofficial-gentoo-2008.03.13-livecd.html

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Pues ya salió un livecd 2008 NO OFICIAL http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/unofficial-gentoo-2008.03.13-livecd.html
> 
> Saludos

 

Si el release no es oficial de Gentoo entonces no es Gentoo ni tiene soporte Gentoo no debe ser tan complejo hacer un livecd con las herramientas actualizadas y con stage y portage incluidos. 

Pero de ahi a tener la marca Gentoo no se me hace muy licito.

----------

## hfernando

porque tanta negativa? 

yo lo encuentro algo muy bueno,

un kernel con mayor soporte para hardware.

la versión 2007 no tiene soporte para mi tarjeta de internet realtek. 

se hace una instalacion normal, todo lo mismo pero actualizado.

ahora eso si, no le encuentro mucha razon de ser ya que para eso es mejor esperar un poco más y tenemos el release oficial. (salio muy tarde)

----------

## JotaCE

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> porque tanta negativa? 
> 
> yo lo encuentro algo muy bueno,
> 
> un kernel con mayor soporte para hardware.
> ...

 

Si es por conseguir stages3 actualizados en el blog de Daniel Robins los hay actulizados en cada semana, Robis es el creador del proyecto gentoo y es palabra autorizada.

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

Ahora por el soporte a tu tarjeta, el handbook te dice que una vez entrando al entorno chroot debes actualizxar tu arbol portafe con la orden 

# emerge --sync 

yluego el siguiente paso es configurar el kernel y es presisamente ese kernel el que te da el soporte para tu red y no la version 2007.

aun mas y ya lo hemos comentado antes, puedes instalar gentoo con cualquier livecd que encuentres y no unicamente con los que aparecen publicados en el sitio. me explico?

----------

## johpunk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *erufenix wrote:*   release release de donde bajo el release 2008.0, por que se supone que sale hoy 
> 
> La fecha que se muestra en en enlace indicado en el mensaje anterior al tuyo de momento sigue diciendo 31 de Marzo de 2008, así es que aun queda un poco.
> 
> Para bajarlo, como siempre, puedes hacerlo desde cualquiera de los servidores de réplica oficiales: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml o con Bittorrent desde el tracker oficial http://torrents.gentoo.org/

 

con razon aun no a salido la tan esperada version 2008 ahora lo que falta es esperar 12 dias mas   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si es por conseguir stages3 actualizados en el blog de Daniel Robins los hay actulizados en cada semana, Robis es el creador del proyecto gentoo y es palabra autorizada.
> 
> http://www.funtoo.org/linux/
> ...

 

Todo eso es verdad JotaCE, pero en el handbook no lo dice por ningún lado, al pobre instalador primerizo no creo que le haga mucha gracia encontrarse con que no tiene soporte para su controladora ethernet, con lo cual coincido con Hfernando, lo veo muy positivo.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Todo eso es verdad JotaCE, pero en el handbook no lo dice por ningún lado, al pobre instalador primerizo no creo que le haga mucha gracia encontrarse con que no tiene soporte para su controladora ethernet, con lo cual coincido con Hfernando, lo veo muy positivo.
> 
> Salud!

 

No voy a entrar en la discusión porque me aburre soberanamente. Pero si haré una ligera correción:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1

No es que aparezca en el handbook, es que aparece en la primera página  :Razz: 

 *handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What are my Options?
> 
> You can install Gentoo in many different ways. You can download and install from one of our Installation CDs, from an existing distribution, from a bootable CD (such as Knoppix), from a netbooted environment, from a rescue floppy, etc.
> ...

 

Y en ese mismo párrafo tenemos el link a our Alternative Installation Guide. Entre éstos métodos están knoppix, pxe y el uso de una distro preexistente, que virtualmente cubre el uso de cualquier livecd existente en el mundo mundial. Y eso que no uso el handbook desde hace unos 500 años   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## hfernando

porque se toman tan mal la iniciativa de otro?? 

el es libre de hacerlo o no, y tu de usarlo. ademas solo trata de aportar. 

por cierto me intereso mucho ese metodo de knoppix

----------

## JotaCE

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> porque se toman tan mal la iniciativa de otro?? 
> 
> el es libre de hacerlo o no, y tu de usarlo. ademas solo trata de aportar. 
> 
> por cierto me intereso mucho ese metodo de knoppix

 

No se trata de tomarme a mal las cosas, pero a mi parecer. pero ya diegoto tiene un colega  ambos piensas igual.

"Si lo quieres usar muy tu problema total ..... es libre"

me parecería mas licito intentar hacer una distro basada en Gentoo y ponerle un nombre propio para que no se confunda. 

Nose algo como Gentoobuntu con puros binarios.

No se crean no va a faltar en el lo haga!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hfernando

si ya entendi tu punto de vista,, pero por esa misma razon sale como unofficial y no sale en la pagina de gentoo. 

y tu sabes que no es tan extremo el cambio que iso, tu mismo dijiste que era fácil hacer un cd con el kernel actualizado..  es solo eso.

bueno no hablo mas del tema.  no me interesa su actualizacion porque como ya dije salio muy tarde y a esta altura es mejor esperar la oficial.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Que sentido tiene sacar algo como "no oficial"

Algo no oficial no es nada.

Poner "oficial" junto a algo, es darle una cierta connotación.

¿Que diferencia hay entre poner "no oficial", y no poner nada? ¿Pakigent008, la distro de Pakito....o Unofficial Gentoo 2008.0?

...Pues yo te lo digo: Aprovecharse de los que al leer eso creen que, de alguna manera, tiene cierta "oficialidad".

¡Es un placebo! Incluso un engañabobos.

Esto no es Ubuntu. No hay que esperar a la versión nueva para que vengan todas las mejoras de golpe.

Gentoo, 2008, 2009, 2030...es tontería, porque el día que te pongas con ella, actualizarás el sistema a la última.

Yo no he usado un cd de instalación en años.

Prefiero coger un live cd que me vaya bien, y usarlo de trampolín.

Pim, pam...todo a la última.

Me es mas cómodo, y lo veo mas útil.

¡Esto es Gentoo, por amor del cielo! ¡No es fácil!

Nunca lo ha sido.

Y, bueno...."fácil". ¿Que no te lo ponen paso a paso como en el Handbook?

Es muy relativo. A mi me parece que la documentación sobre los otros métodos de instalación es mas que suficiente. Y no soy el recopetín.

Si no eres capaz de aclararte con el "método alternativo" de usar una live cd cualquiera, pese a la info al respecto...¡¿Que pintas metiéndote en Gentoo?!

Hay distribuciones MUCHO mas sencillas, y te vas a liar MUCHO menos. Y no vas a notar la tan cacareada "mejora" por compilar, ya que no vas a saber sacarle partido. ¡De veras! Si no sabes hacer un puñetero chroot, me extrañaría que no te liases con las USEs o las cflags.

Si es que bajarse un stage3 actualizado, meterlo desde una live, y configurarlo, no tiene mucha historia. No llegar a eso, y pretender que los creadores de las versiones te lo den aún mas mascado, son ganas de malgastar el esfuerzo de gente que bien podría estar preocupándose de mejorar portage, u otra cosa.

La noticia de que los que se encargaban de la nueva versión han tenido que pedir compresión a los usuarios que les pedían sacar su trabajo, por que no han podido sacarlo a tiempo debido a problemas personales...es dantesca.

¡Cuando no hay necesidad! ¡Cuando hay otras opciones!

Lo siento, pero no me entra en la cabeza.

Y es otra de las razones por las que la "unoficial" me parece mal. Es como blandir el argumento de que "si se quiere, se puede".

Me parece injusto.

----------

## hfernando

mm,, si esta bien, pero es la manera? 

me estas echando? 

como dije en un mensaje anterior:  no conocia la forma que usan ustedes de hacer una instalacion desde un livecd (ej. knopix), ni tampoco http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

perdon. 

yo lo unico que encontre que podia estar mal era la forma en que trataron lo que para mi fue un intento de aporte. bueno mi punto de vista.

----------

## Noss

Es cierto que al poner lo de gentoo aunque digas que no es oficial, es aprovecharse del nombre de la distro, y que la gente va a pensar, que está aceptada por gentoo aunque de manera no oficial... 

Pero eso no quita que YA va siendo hora de que saquen una verisón más nueva de gentoo. Que sí, que ya se que se puede usar otras distros a modo de trampolín, o live cds, o lo que querais... Pero no se trata de eso, se trata de facilitar en la medida de lo posible la entrada de nuevos usuarios a nuestra distro... Y si de entrada les dicen mira el cd de gentoo no te va a soportar tu hardware porque es muy antiguo su kernel, así que usa un live cd, para hacerlo... Pues 1.- Da mala impresion de la distro, parece que no esté cuidada y se hayan olvidado de ella, y por eso no exista aún un gentoo 2008, o no cumplan las fechas anunciadas... y 2.- lo pone más "difícil" para el que quiera empezar con gentoo, y sino difícil si que más molesto...

Ya se sabe que gentoo no es fácil y que hay que leer mucho, pero coño vamos a facilitar aunque sea su instalación, sobretodo a la persona que la pone por primera vez... Que sí que usar un live cd no es más que meter un cd esperar que arranque abrir una terminial y seguir las instrucciones de instalación de gentoo, pero en mi opinion queda más "bonito" hacerlo todo desde tu cd de gentoo.

Esto es solo mi opinion, que seguramente me equivoque en muchas cosas, pero ahí queda...

Un saludo gracias todos y que salga ya la version 2008 por favor!!!!

EDITADO: Y ya no es solo tema de la instalacion, sino de que el stage es antiguo... tambien el kernel... y una vez instalado el sistema base y haces un emerge para actualizar te encuentras con que has de bajarte tropecientos paquetes... Ya que hay de dojde bajarse un stage más reciente, pero coño todo esto debería ya estar en una nueva versión del cd de instalación de gentoo y facilitaría y ahorraría tiempo en su instalación, que ya tendremos tiempo luego de "macharnos" con nuestra querida gentoo

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Y ya no es solo tema de la instalacion, sino de que el stage es antiguo... tambien el kernel... y una vez instalado el sistema base y haces un emerge para actualizar te encuentras con que has de bajarte tropecientos paquetes... Ya que hay de dojde bajarse un stage más reciente, pero coño todo esto debería ya estar en una nueva versión del cd de instalación de gentoo y facilitaría y ahorraría tiempo en su instalación, que ya tendremos tiempo luego de "macharnos" con nuestra querida gentoo

 

A ver... ¿tu el stage 3 y el kernel de dónde lso sacas? En el handbook lo dice claramente: bajate de internet la versión de tu sistema, la que tiene de nombre latest.

En cuanto a actualizar... creo que está en el handbook y sinó que lo ponga; cuando has hecho chroot o bien cuando reinicicias por primera vez y arrancas TU gentoo con TU boot loader (y se entiende que ya no tienes prisa) que se haga por consejo del handbook un emerge --sync && emerge --update --newuse --deep world para actualizar el sistma a la última (eso cuando ya se ha definido el make.conf las use y demás, pero antes de instalar el pelotón de cosas que queramos).

De esa manera no habria la mitad de problemas que hay ahora.

¿Y el kernel del livecd? bueno, es un poco feo que no soporto todo el nuevo hardware que ha ído saliendo, pero eso los de marqueting lo solucionan en un pis pas maquillando el handbook diciendo que el minimal cd es solo una herramienta mínima que sirve de entorno de instalación como podrian servirlo 50 caminos alternativos (entre ellos una knoppix o otro livecd).

De todo esto lo único feo es no actualizar la versión del kernel del livecd... y hilos como este, ¿sabéis cómo se solucionarían fácilmente? Cambiando la manera de indicar la versión de la distribución.

El próximo gentoo que salga que su vesión no coincida con la del año (o peor, con la de un kernel); sinó que sea un numero natural o como mucho decimal. No habria tanta prisa, aunque tal vez no olvidariamos de cuanto hace que no se actualiza el cd, jajaja.

----------

## Noss

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *Noss wrote:*   Y ya no es solo tema de la instalacion, sino de que el stage es antiguo... tambien el kernel... y una vez instalado el sistema base y haces un emerge para actualizar te encuentras con que has de bajarte tropecientos paquetes... Ya que hay de dojde bajarse un stage más reciente, pero coño todo esto debería ya estar en una nueva versión del cd de instalación de gentoo y facilitaría y ahorraría tiempo en su instalación, que ya tendremos tiempo luego de "macharnos" con nuestra querida gentoo 
> 
> A ver... ¿tu el stage 3 y el kernel de dónde lso sacas? En el handbook lo dice claramente: bajate de internet la versión de tu sistema, la que tiene de nombre latest.
> 
> En cuanto a actualizar... creo que está en el handbook y sino que lo ponga; cuando has hecho chroot o bien cuando reinicicias por primera vez y arrancas TU gentoo con TU boot loader (y se entiende que ya no tienes prisa) que se haga por consejo del handbook un emerge --sync && emerge --update --newuse --deep world para actualizar el sistma a la última (eso cuando ya se ha definido el make.conf las use y demás, pero antes de instalar el pelotón de cosas que queramos).
> ...

 

Hola!

mira yo el stage3 me lo bajo al igual que harás tú, de donde dice el manual, pero fíjate en esto:

```

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2    115M   30-Apr-2007 16:02

```

Osea de hace un año el satage...

Por otro lado dices que lo único feo es que el kernel sea antiguo, y yo te digo, lo únio?, te parece poco para una distro del nivel de gentoo, que además presume de tener siempre las últimas versiones posibles en sus paquetes?... Ten en cuenta que la forma en que un usuario, que no entiende mucho so simplemente por comodidad es instalar gentoo desde el cd de instalación de la misma distro y no usar métodos alternativos... Y no es eso lo único feo como dices tú, sino que no se hayan respetado los plazos presentados en la web oficial... Eso para mi tambin es feo...

En cualquier caso yo digo todo esto como opinion personal y no como realidad absoluta, ya lo dije en mi post... Y lo digo con buena intencion, con la intencion de que gentoo esté cada vez al alcance de más usuarios de la manera más fácil, que ya luego hay tiempo en complicarse con gentoo en otros temas... Por lo menos que el que la vaya a probar, de entrada lo tenga un poquito más fácil y o cómodo....

Un saludo gracias por todo y repito es mi opinion persronal expresada con las mejores de las intenciones!

EDITADO: Ahora estoy leyendo y veo que con la versión 2007 existieron retrasos tambien... Pero según len en varias webs que no cito para no darles publicidad lo ocurrido son por problemas internos, y se rumorea una posible crisis dentro de la misma distro, espero que no y que esta distro nos dure muuuchos años más....

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> mm,, si esta bien, pero es la manera? 
> 
> me estas echando? 

 

No hombre, ni mucho menos!

Pero es que es un tema que me calienta.

La gente pide, pide, y pide...y para las pocas veces que "hacen", lo hacen para joder la marrana.

Porque de veras que yo veo eso de la unofficial como una especie de intento de "zas, en toda la boca" a los tíos que se encargan de las releases.

No habiendo necesidad...

Vamos, a mi me obligan ahora a usar un livecd de Gentoo, y me hacen la puñeta.

Hace 4 años que no cambio mi hardware, y tengo una live de ubuntu, antigua, que me va al pelo. Meter y funcionar.

Teniendo tantísimas distros que se preocupan de sacar lives ultracompatibles, encuentro una perdida de tiempo y recursos el obligar a la comunidad a sacar una live propia cuando no hace falta.

----------

## hfernando

la verda es que yo tambien encuentro que sacar un livecd no hace falta.

personal mente me quedo con el cdminimal.

pero como dice Noss creo que es justo tener una actulizacion , o no?? 

nadie a esta haciendo escandalo. 

tambien es cierto que dentro de linux pueden haber distribuciones mas "faciles" o mas "automaticas" en lo que es instalacion y reconocimiento de hardware que gentoo. 

pero una vez listo lo que es instalacion y configuracion, es un echo que corre como ninguna.

----------

## sefirotsama

@Noss crees que no me hubiera gustado que funcionase el wifi en el mínimal?? Pero a ver, que si la gente se echa a tras por estas minimeces, también se echarian atras al ver una instalación con manual en mano, como si lo viera:

"que? que tenemos que leer? no puedo apretar siguiente siguiente y dale al asistente?"

No revisé las fechas de los stages, pero aún así basta con actualizar como ya he dicho antes (y de paso aprenden a usar portage). De todas maneras es cierto que queda feo estéticamente... pero para eso ya tenemos el departamento de marqueting (¿hola?¿hay alguien?), y como no el fundador que nos ayuda a dar buena imagen (oh no! tenemos crisis en gentoo! sorpresa! novedad! notición inédito!).

A veces me planteo ayudar a desarrollar gentoo... pero sinceramente no sé si pasaria las pruebas de aptitud... si las hubiese.

(aunque para traducciones de textos o software ya me descarto yo mismo, xD)

----------

## opotonil

Desde mi punto de vista si habria que sacar stages mas a menudo, 2 al año como se venia haciendo hasta el 2007 me parece algo razonable ya que no creo que quite demasiado tiempo a los desarrolladores y al usuario le facilitaria las cosas. De acuerdo que vasta con realizar una actualizacion por ejemplo al finalizar la instalacion... pero es que ahoramismo te encuentras con que la actualizacion tarda pues no se pero cosa de 4h no se las quita nadie (gcc, glibc... realice una instalacion hace 1 o 2 semanas y practicamente me llevo el mismo tiempo actualizar que instalar kde)

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Desde mi punto de vista si habria que sacar stages mas a menudo, 2 al año como se venia haciendo hasta el 2007 me parece algo razonable ya que no creo que quite demasiado tiempo a los desarrolladores y al usuario le facilitaria las cosas. De acuerdo que vasta con realizar una actualizacion por ejemplo al finalizar la instalacion... pero es que ahoramismo te encuentras con que la actualizacion tarda pues no se pero cosa de 4h no se las quita nadie (gcc, glibc... realice una instalacion hace 1 o 2 semanas y practicamente me llevo el mismo tiempo actualizar que instalar kde)
> 
> Salu2.

 

Bienvenido a Gentoo.

----------

## erufenix

Ya casi es 31 de marzo y del nuevo release de Gentoo , ni sus luces, cuanto mas tardara

----------

## Noss

 *erufenix wrote:*   

> Ya casi es 31 de marzo y del nuevo release de Gentoo , ni sus luces, cuanto mas tardara

 

Instalalo con un livecd de ubuntu, como hice yo... porque si estás esperando a que salga igual te puedes cansar  :Wink: 

Un saludo y si tiens alguna duda al instalar desde un livecd y te puedo ayudar no lo dudes...

----------

## JotaCE

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *erufenix wrote:*   Ya casi es 31 de marzo y del nuevo release de Gentoo , ni sus luces, cuanto mas tardara 
> 
> Instalalo con un livecd de ubuntu, como hice yo... porque si estás esperando a que salga igual te puedes cansar 
> 
> Un saludo y si tiens alguna duda al instalar desde un livecd y te puedo ayudar no lo dudes...

 

Como diría mi santa madre "esperate sentadito para que no te canses"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sirope

No entiendo por que tantas ansias por la 2008.0 si con Portage no hay "versiones gordas"... Siempre estás a la última...

Cuando la v2008.0 salga y tengamos el sistema actualizado posiblemente no haya nada que hacer.. 

¿La imágen en CD/DVD?    :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## ekz

Incluso se podría pensar en algo distinto para solucionar de raíz los atrasos de los LiveCDs, que no digo que sean buenos o malos, sólo que siempre se arma barullo respecto al tema, como por ejemplo fusionar el liveCD de gentoo con el de kororaa y que los mantenedores de este último se encarguen de todo lo relacionado al desarrollo y mantención de los CDs/DVDs de instalación.

 :Sad:  Acabo de leer en el sitio de kororaa que no lanzarán más versiones de este, entre las razones se encuentran el buen trabajo de sabayon y la GUI de instalación del LiveCD de gentoo   :Shocked:  .

Pero bueno, era sólo una idea.. Ojalá en un futuro surgiera esta u otras posibilidades que hagan de gentoo una mejor distro  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Noss

 *sirope wrote:*   

> No entiendo por que tantas ansias por la 2008.0 si con Portage no hay "versiones gordas"... Siempre estás a la última...
> 
> Cuando la v2008.0 salga y tengamos el sistema actualizado posiblemente no haya nada que hacer.. 
> 
> ¿La imágen en CD/DVD?      

 

Si lees unos posts más atrás verás las razones que yo y otros damos... Para resumirlo, da pena instalar un sistema con un stage antiguo, da pena tener que recurrir a un livecd de otra distro para instalar gentoo, porque el kernel es tan antiguo que no soporta tu hardware...

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

para los ansiosos :

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-mirrors/msg_8f153fdb177b884a5be552ae5bd68eda.xml

así que debería estar disponible en breve en todos los mirrors ( http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2008.0_beta1/ p.ej.)

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> para los ansiosos :
> 
> http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-mirrors/msg_8f153fdb177b884a5be552ae5bd68eda.xml
> 
> así que debería estar disponible en breve en todos los mirrors ( http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2008.0_beta1/ p.ej.)
> ...

 

Fijate no mas gringo ahora el grupo de anciosos saldrán con que "no esa es una version beta y yo quiero la version final, para cuando saldrá?"

----------

## diegoto

che y para cuando la version final ??

jijiiiijiji   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> che y para cuando la version final ??
> 
> jijiiiijiji  

 

No te digo...... no te dijo!!!!!! bueno diegoto si no te gusta esta version beta no la uses total..... es libre!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tarko

Ojo.... recordar que es una BETA y encima la primera, así que todavía hay mucho por hacer, espero que no sea tanto, en fin, tiempo al tiempo.

----------

## johpunk

al fin al menos tenemos la primera beta ojala no se extienda tanto xD

----------

## JotaCE

Baje el minimal livecd y al arrancar me da el siguiente error

!! Invalid loop location: /livecd.squashfs

!! Please export LOOP with a valid location, or reboot and pass a proper loop=...

!! kernel command line!

de que se trata?

----------

## _osorio_

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Baje el minimal livecd y al arrancar me da el siguiente error
> 
> !! Invalid loop location: /livecd.squashfs
> 
> !! Please export LOOP with a valid location, or reboot and pass a proper loop=...
> ...

 

Si la suma de verificación la hiciste y fue correcta, recorda que: ES UNA BETA!

Lo mejor que puedes hacer en este caso, es reportar el problema, luego de estar seguro que sea un fallo de ellos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *_osorio_ wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   Baje el minimal livecd y al arrancar me da el siguiente error
> 
> !! Invalid loop location: /livecd.squashfs
> 
> !! Please export LOOP with a valid location, or reboot and pass a proper loop=...
> ...

 

```
# md5sum -c install-x86-minimal-2008.0_beta1.iso.DIGESTS

install-x86-minimal-2008.0_beta1.iso: La suma coincide
```

----------

## darkpixel

Buenas! Pues aquí os escribo desde el nuevo portátil que tengo desde hace un mes y que está ahora mismo perfectamente arrancado y conectado con la nueva beta1 de Gentoo. Por cierto, estoy escribiendo esto desde el portátil mediante el comando "links2 -G www.gentoo.org", cosa que me agrada poder hacer, bravo por el framebuffer. Ah, decir que oviamente, sino he instalado gentoo hace un mes es debido a que en la ya antigua versión no funcionaban de primeras varias cosas fundamentales, como el soporte de red, y no he querido arrancar con otra cosa que no fuera Gentoo porque soy así. Pues eso, enseguida me pongo a maquinar la instalación y a ver que tal le sienta el último kernel disponible a este cacharro. También tengo gamnas de ver que tal compila el nuevo gcc  usando el nuevo march=core2 y los 3GB de ram que lleva. En fin, ya os contaré! Un abrazo a todos y fuerza a la comunidad!

----------

## Noss

 *darkpixel wrote:*   

> Buenas! Pues aquí os escribo desde el nuevo portátil que tengo desde hace un mes y que está ahora mismo perfectamente arrancado y conectado con la nueva beta1 de Gentoo. Por cierto, estoy escribiendo esto desde el portátil mediante el comando "links2 -G www.gentoo.org", cosa que me agrada poder hacer, bravo por el framebuffer. Ah, decir que oviamente, sino he instalado gentoo hace un mes es debido a que en la ya antigua versión no funcionaban de primeras varias cosas fundamentales, como el soporte de red, y no he querido arrancar con otra cosa que no fuera Gentoo porque soy así. Pues eso, enseguida me pongo a maquinar la instalación y a ver que tal le sienta el último kernel disponible a este cacharro. También tengo gamnas de ver que tal compila el nuevo gcc  usando el nuevo march=core2 y los 3GB de ram que lleva. En fin, ya os contaré! Un abrazo a todos y fuerza a la comunidad!

 

ya se puede usar march=core2?. Por cierto bienvenido 

un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ya se puede usar march=core2?

 

con gcc-4.3.x si  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Noss

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ya se puede usar march=core2? 
> 
> con gcc-4.3.x si 
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues cuando salga del curro voy a mirar que versión tengo del GCC, es la última estable la que tengo, pero vamos si hay que poner una de la rama ~ se pone, a ver si mejora en algo el rendimiento del equipo...

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pues cuando salga del curro voy a mirar que versión tengo del GCC, es la última estable la que tengo, pero vamos si hay que poner una de la rama ~ se pone, a ver si mejora en algo el rendimiento del equipo... 

 

gcc-4.3.x está hardmasked aún y habrá bastante software que no serás capaz de compilar en caso de que te decidas a actualizar.

Échale un vistazo a esto p.ej. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198121

saluetes

----------

## Noss

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pues cuando salga del curro voy a mirar que versión tengo del GCC, es la última estable la que tengo, pero vamos si hay que poner una de la rama ~ se pone, a ver si mejora en algo el rendimiento del equipo...  
> 
> gcc-4.3.x está hardmasked aún y habrá bastante software que no serás capaz de compilar en caso de que te decidas a actualizar.
> 
> Échale un vistazo a esto p.ej. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198121
> ...

 

Pues me has convencido, no veas la de bugs que tiene.... Espero que de aquí a un año esté en la rama estable, pues seguro que muchas aplicaciones se beneficiarían de la mejora.

Un saludo y gracias por todo

----------

## JotaCE

Me parece muy buena la idea de cambiar el escritorio gnome por xfce aun que ambos usan GTK creo que en la practica xfce es algo mas ligero.

Poir alguna razon que desconozco aun que sospecho que debe ser por mi dispositivo de video ni el LiveCD installer ni el LiveDVD installer son capaces de entrar al entorno gráfico, sale un mensaje diciendo que xorg.conf esta mal configurado.

Espero que se arrglen para el segundo beta y para la versión final que a todo esto alguien sabe cuando sale??? muaaaa hahahahahahaha   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hfernando

mm,, yo uso march=nocona 

es mucha la diferencia?? con core2 

no me atrevo en todo caso a probar el gentoo 2008 ya que tengo una instalacion (para mi gusto) perfecta ademas me demore mucho, y en medio del proceso me replantie varias veces si valia la pena.

ahora me limito a hacer un emerge --sync , emerge -avuDN world cada cierto tiempo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> mm,, yo uso march=nocona
> 
> es mucha la diferencia?? con core2
> 
> no me atrevo en todo caso a probar el gentoo 2008 ya que tengo una instalacion (para mi gusto) perfecta ademas me demore mucho, y en medio del proceso me replantie varias veces si valia la pena.
> ...

 

no te líes, gcc-4.3.0 no está disponible por defecto y no tienes que instalar la 2008 para poder usarlo asi como tampoco tienes que reinstalar gentoo para pasarte a la 2008, tan sólo se trataría de apuntar al nuevo perfil en tu sistema en cuánto este esté oficialmente disponible. 

En caso de que alguien quiera juguetear con el nuevo compilador, simplemente desenmascarad el último gcc disponible.

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues el tiempo que llevo yo deseando gcc 4.3... me da igual si no noto la diferencia... mucho la he notado cambiando de O2 a O3... es más la felicidad de saber que esta hecho para ti, xD es psicológico.

- No ves que Gentoo es más veloz?

- Sí lo parece... pero se atasca de mientras lo usas...

- Es que aprovechaba para compilar el open office...

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Me parece muy buena la idea de cambiar el escritorio gnome por xfce aun que ambos usan GTK creo que en la practica xfce es algo mas ligero.
> 
> Poir alguna razon que desconozco aun que sospecho que debe ser por mi dispositivo de video ni el LiveCD installer ni el LiveDVD installer son capaces de entrar al entorno gráfico, sale un mensaje diciendo que xorg.conf esta mal configurado.
> 
> Espero que se arrglen para el segundo beta y para la versión final que a todo esto alguien sabe cuando sale??? muaaaa hahahahahahaha    

 

Ya reportas lo bugs??

----------

## hfernando

recomiendas cambiar de  02 a 03 ?? 

alguien mas usa eso??

----------

## chonzow

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Pues el tiempo que llevo yo deseando gcc 4.3... me da igual si no noto la diferencia... mucho la he notado cambiando de O2 a O3... es más la felicidad de saber que esta hecho para ti, xD es psicológico.
> 
> 

 

Con O3 el binario es más grande, tarda mas en ejecutarse y ocupa más memoria. Lo mejor es usar march=lo que sea, O2, pipe (para compilar mas rápido) y, en caso de que no quieras debuggear, fomit-frame-pointer. Mas flags significa más problemas, y no más velocidad.

----------

## opotonil

¿No se supone que GCC 4.2 ya tiene -march=native y que es la mejor opcion? e imagino que con GCC 4.3 con -march=native el solito se encargue, internamente, de usar -march=core2 si es la mas apropiada para el sistema ¿?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> recomiendas cambiar de 02 a 03 ??

 

yo no, pero ya depende del grado de masoquisimo, "ricerismo" o de los conocimientos de cada uno  :Razz: 

Como no tengo ganas de problemas me quedo con -O2.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No se supone que GCC 4.2 ya tiene -march=native y que es la mejor opcion? e imagino que con GCC 4.3 con -march=native el solito se encargue, internamente, de usar -march=core2 si es la mas apropiada para el sistema ¿? 

 

en gcc-4.3.x entiendo que en un core desos dá lo mismo usar -march=native que -march=core2. Entre un -march=native y un -march=nocona no sé cuál de los dos tendría mas rendimiento con gcc-4.2.x., pero supongo que la diferencia de rendimiento ( de existir) sería insignificante.

Además, -march=native no es siempre una opción, si usas distcc p.ej., que no se te ocurra usar -march=native a menos que las máquinas de verdad sean idénticas.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> recomiendas cambiar de  02 a 03 ?? 
> 
> alguien mas usa eso??

 

Lo que yo recomiendo es leer la página man de gcc. Si no entiendes algo, entonces no lo toques.

Si no puedes escribir los flags bien, te recomiendo no tocarlos, porque vas a crear problemas que no sabrás solucionar. Lo digo porque es -O (o mayúscula), y no -0 (cero). En cualquier caso, todo es cuestión de pura lógica: los desarrolladores de Gentoo no son seres malignos que limitan nuestro Gentoo para que no corra más que el suyo. Si -O3 fuese mejor entonces sería usado de forma predeterminada, en lugar de -O2.

Por otra parte, muchos paquetes filtran el cflag -O3 si está presente, porque montones de programas ni siquiera compilan bien, o se comportan de forma errática si dicho flag está presente.Last edited by i92guboj on Fri Apr 04, 2008 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johpunk

ya updatie a 2008.0 con la intencion de ver cuando me dura antes de que se rompa xDD pq la verdad quiero darle mas espacio a la particion de gentoo y la unica manera es formatear y redimensionar   :Laughing: 

----------

## ekz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ya updatie a 2008.0 con la intencion de ver cuando me dura antes de que se rompa xDD pq la verdad quiero darle mas espacio a la particion de gentoo y la unica manera es formatear y redimensionar  

 

Yo hago eso mismo con un LiveCD de ubuntu, sin formatear.. lo malo es que si el número identificador de las particiones (sdX) cambia, hay que cambiar el fstab y el grub.conf (en los peores casos he tenido que reinstalar grub   :Razz:  )

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

En cuanto a la cflag -O3 no os arriesguéis a menos que no os importe estar un tiempo de pruebas. Yo he notado cierta mejora en el tiempo de ejecución de las aplicaciones, y no he notado comportamientos extraños más allá de los habituales por el momento (aunque por ejemplo beagle al arrancar, java al arrancar azureus y algún otro me consumen el 99% de CPU durante menos de 1 segundo).

De todas maneras es eso... no arriesguéis a menos que sepáis lo que hacéis, o bien tengáis tiempo y ganas de probar. Si lo hacéis luego no os podéis quejar de lo que pase.

Para cuando esté gcc 4.3 y un kde 4.1 seguramente use core2 -O2 o similar arriesgando el mínimo.

----------

## johpunk

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   ya updatie a 2008.0 con la intencion de ver cuando me dura antes de que se rompa xDD pq la verdad quiero darle mas espacio a la particion de gentoo y la unica manera es formatear y redimensionar   
> 
> Yo hago eso mismo con un LiveCD de ubuntu, sin formatear.. lo malo es que si el número identificador de las particiones (sdX) cambia, hay que cambiar el fstab y el grub.conf (en los peores casos he tenido que reinstalar grub   )
> 
> Saludos

 

no creo que pueda pq mira esto 

http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=particionesvl2.png

sino se rompe el gentoo pues esperare a que salga el gentoo estable osea que ya no sea beta  :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> En cuanto a la cflag -O3 no os arriesguéis a menos que no os importe estar un tiempo de pruebas. Yo he notado cierta mejora en el tiempo de ejecución de las aplicaciones, y no he notado comportamientos extraños más allá de los habituales por el momento (aunque por ejemplo beagle al arrancar, java al arrancar azureus y algún otro me consumen el 99% de CPU durante menos de 1 segundo).
> 
> De todas maneras es eso... no arriesguéis a menos que sepáis lo que hacéis, o bien tengáis tiempo y ganas de probar. Si lo hacéis luego no os podéis quejar de lo que pase.
> 
> Para cuando esté gcc 4.3 y un kde 4.1 seguramente use core2 -O2 o similar arriesgando el mínimo.

 

tienes razon se ha acomodado algunas cosas ecepto el el mplayer que tiene como un bug creo yo que por lo visto lo instale pero version ~amd64 pq no deja terminar los updates etc...

----------

## chonzow

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ya updatie a 2008.0 con la intencion de ver cuando me dura antes de que se rompa xDD pq la verdad quiero darle mas espacio a la particion de gentoo y la unica manera es formatear y redimensionar  

 

¿Porque se va a romper? Si estás usando los ebuilds estables entonces no corres mayor riesgo, solo haz hecho un cambio de perfil. Lo que está en fase beta es el instalador 2008.0, pero portage es el mismo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *chonzow wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   ya updatie a 2008.0 con la intencion de ver cuando me dura antes de que se rompa xDD pq la verdad quiero darle mas espacio a la particion de gentoo y la unica manera es formatear y redimensionar   
> 
> ¿Porque se va a romper? Si estás usando los ebuilds estables entonces no corres mayor riesgo, solo haz hecho un cambio de perfil. Lo que está en fase beta es el instalador 2008.0, pero portage es el mismo.

 

Algunos paquetes críticos para el sistema se definen en el perfil. Por ejemplo, el perfil va a controlar cosas como las versiones base de gcc o glibc. Los perfiles beta, pueden tener desenmascaradas versiones no estables de dichos paquetes, y eso puede repercutir de forma radical en todo el sistema. 

Dicho esto, jamás he visto problemas críticos producidos por un perfil que yo recuerde. Pero como posible, es posible.

----------

## johpunk

gracias por aclararme la duda!   :Very Happy:   solo llevo usando gentoo casi 2 meses mas o menos mas bien para el poco tiempo ya se mucho xD

----------

## jkredd

Yo estoy muy a favor de la vieja escuela, he probado muchos distros de linux y  me encantan entre ellos fedora redhat kubuntu y demas, aunque mis creencias para estos distros (recalco, mis creencias) es para un desktop linux. los que dicen que gentoo es de vieja escuela, se me hace gente que se migro de otros sistemas operativos a linux y extranan ver una barra de instalacion en un ambiente grafico, pero que pasa si quieres un server, necesitas un entorno grafico? , aqui es donde gentoo se me hace una distro demasiada buena, ya que unicamente instala lo necesario para poder armar el server o un VM, ya que como dicen en un post, ni monitor va a llevar, supongamos que este server va a llevar los siguientes paquete

bind

apache

mysql

postgres

php

tomcat

samba

vnc y vpn

Listo los puedes configurar desde la comodidad de tu hogar con openssh

Entonces para que necesita el entorno grafico, openoffice y demas que traen los demas distros y a veces ni te pregunta si los quieres instalar, si lo se, hay distros que te preguntan, pero es omitido ya que trae un botonsote que dice instarlar esto recomenadado, instalar el otro recomendado y bla bla, entonces la gente que se migra a linux, por obvio le da click ahi, he instalan cosas que nunca van a utilizar, y se vuelve un desktop grandote, en cuanto a actualizaciones, mi punto de vista en gentoo es genial, ya que con un emerge sync y luego un emerge -avuDN  && revdep-rebuild lo tienes todo actualizado por los desarrolladores de gentoo y sus cia respectivamente y si se rompe donia lib, nada mas se reinstala los paquete de arriba y eso lo hace le revdep

Bueno estos son mis comentarios personales tras 8 anios de ser una gentoozaa

----------

## 0kupa

Pues últimamente estoy hasta los censored, no entiendo porque cuando les da la gana cambian y eliminan un montón de cosas, cada vez que hago una actualización, he de cruzar los dedos..

Te encuentras con que alsa-driver, vesa-tng, nvidia-legacy-drivers, o el cambio de beryl a compizfusion, que te has de tirar horas y horas para solucionarlo o directamente pasar de ello. Con xmms no me importó, pero tampoco lo entendí.

Tener algún susto con alguna nueva configuración, como con cups ha pasado, o alguna librería que da problema libeXpath, pues bueno, te lo comes y lo solucionas, pero con lo otro.. que si, que somos unos modernos.

Eso no quita que para mi sea la mejor distribución y la más flexible, pero son puntos negros.  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *0kupa wrote:*   

> Pues últimamente estoy hasta los censored, no entiendo porque cuando les da la gana cambian y eliminan un montón de cosas, cada vez que hago una actualización, he de cruzar los dedos..
> 
> 

 

No entiendo cual es el problema. En eso consisten las actualizaciones. Nadie te obliga a actualizar si no quieres.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Te encuentras con que alsa-driver, vesa-tng, nvidia-legacy-drivers, o el cambio de beryl a compizfusion, que te has de tirar horas y horas para solucionarlo o directamente pasar de ello. Con xmms no me importó, pero tampoco lo entendí.
> 
> 

 

Estás en la impresión equivocada de que Gentoo tiene algún poder de decisión sobre estas cosas, cuando no es así.

Si alsa-driver no está en su mejor forma, es el equipo de desarrolladores de alsa el responsable. Gentoo no puede hacer nada.

Lo de nvidia puede tener algún sentido, no se a qué se debió el cambio. Sin embargo tampoco es algo complicado de solucionar.

El cambio de beryl es algo sobre lo que Gentoo tampoco tiene poder. No es culpa de Gentoo que compiz tuviera un fork llamado compiz-quinnstorm, ni que dicho fork se renombrara más tarde a beryl, ni que beryl y compiz se volvieran a fusionar.

Lo de xmms se ha discutido hasta la saciedad: no hay ni mantenedores ni ganas de mantenerlo, y gtk1 tampoco está mantenido, los bugs se apilan, y pronto ni siquiera compilará (muchos plugins ya necesitan ser parcheados para poder compilar con gcc 4.x, y nadie tiene tiempo ni ganas de manterner eso). El que lo desee puede manternerlos él mismo en su overlay y sufrir en solitario.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso no quita que para mi sea la mejor distribución y la más flexible, pero son puntos negros. 

 

Cierto jeje, es imposible que ninguna distro satisfaga al 100% a todo el mundo. Pero a fin de cuentas, si estamos aquí es porque, mejor o peor, nos funciona, y le vemos más aspectos positivos que negativos.  :Wink: 

----------

## 0kupa

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *0kupa wrote:*   Pues últimamente estoy hasta los censored, no entiendo porque cuando les da la gana cambian y eliminan un montón de cosas, cada vez que hago una actualización, he de cruzar los dedos..
> 
>  
> 
> No entiendo cual es el problema. En eso consisten las actualizaciones. Nadie te obliga a actualizar si no quieres.

 

A actualizar acabas obligado, si actualizas un programa o librería, y otro lo mantienes "capado", puede que tarde o temprano te obligue a actualizar todo, por dependencias. Además que se ha de actualizar para corregir bugs, depuraciones, o nuevas funciones, ¿no?

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si alsa-driver no está en su mejor forma, es el equipo de desarrolladores de alsa el responsable. Gentoo no puede hacer nada.

 

Según entendía, era cosa de gentoo, que daba soporte a estas dos variantes. Según leo, parece ser que les consumía mucho seguir los dos caminos, vale, se comprende, pero si quieres seguir actualizado en alsa, ahora has de compilar un nuevo kernel, configurarlo, testearlo..

Con beryl, mira, a fin de cuentas estaba en la rama inestable, y ya me veía que no iba a funcionar con la configuración de antes. Con nvidia, sólo he tenido que capar hasta la versión "legacy", pero ya te da un susto arrancar y que no vaya el entorno gráfico. Como solucionar lo de libexpat..

Asi que, el problema es muy claro, la incertidumbre a la hora de actualizar, que no creo que sea el único   :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

No se, solo puedo hablar de mi experiencia. Rara vez tengo algún tipo de problema al actualizar. Y eso que estoy en ~amd64.

Según mi experiencia, era mucho mayor la incertidumbre en Mandrake, o en cualquier otra distro binaria, porque al actualizar cosas se rompen otras cosas. El archiconocido infierno de dependencias binarias del que tanto se habla por ahí... Eso en Gentoo rara vez ocurre, y si llega a ocurrir, lo solucionamos fácilmente con revdep-rebuild.

----------

## sirope

El moderador ha hablado. LOL   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 0kupa

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Eso en Gentoo rara vez ocurre, y si llega a ocurrir, lo solucionamos fácilmente con revdep-rebuild.

 

Je, je, bueno entonces has tenido suerte. Ojalá siempre sea así, porque yo me he visto obligado a hacer alguna chapuzada* que otra con librerías (resuelto gracias a ver las soluciones en los foros, todo hay que decirlo) y en pecés con la rama estable x86.

Tampoco hablo sólo de paquetes "binarios", hablo de archivos de configuración, con cups por ejemplo, pasó que cambiaron la configuración, y hasta que no averiguas que es el .conf, que algunas cosas van diferentes, todo el sistema de impresión caído y un par de horas encontrando el problema.

Como buen usuario de gentoo con varios años, acepto lo bueno y lo malo, sin basarme en las demás distribuciones, lo que haga o deje de hacer las demás distribuciones me da igual. Como ya te he dicho es una crítica a la "forward compatibility" que te puedes encontrar en algunos paquetes.

----------

## i92guboj

 *0kupa wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Eso en Gentoo rara vez ocurre, y si llega a ocurrir, lo solucionamos fácilmente con revdep-rebuild. 
> 
> Je, je, bueno entonces has tenido suerte. Ojalá siempre sea así, porque yo me he visto obligado a hacer alguna chapuzada* que otra con librerías (resuelto gracias a ver las soluciones en los foros, todo hay que decirlo) y en pecés con la rama estable x86.
> 
> Tampoco hablo sólo de paquetes "binarios", hablo de archivos de configuración, con cups por ejemplo, pasó que cambiaron la configuración, y hasta que no averiguas que es el .conf, que algunas cosas van diferentes, todo el sistema de impresión caído y un par de horas encontrando el problema.
> ...

 

Entiendo el punto de vista y lo respeto. Pero no puedo entender como eso es diferente en otras distros. Para nada.

Cuando se rompe la compatibilidad en los archivos de configuración, se rompe porque las nuevas versiones añaden o modifican capacidades del software. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con la distribución.

Si en una distro binaria no se suelen dar estos problemas, no es porque los manejen mejor ni los solucionen, sino por el hecho de que en una distro binaria no se puede actualizar hasta tal punto. Es por eso que aquí no necesitamos versions, pero en las distros binarias si.

También añado una cosa más: el 99% de todos los problema de este tipo, vienen porque la gente no hace caso de los mensajes que salen al final del emerge. Ni más, ni menos. No recuerdo si fue el caso con cups, ni idea. Y es cierto que seguro que algunas cosas se podrían manejar mejor, como en el caso de libexpat, pero también es cierto que en la gran mayoría de casos, la culpa es nuestra como usuario, por pura dejadez.

De todas formas, como tú dices, lo importante es que a fin de cuentas la distro nos sirva. Siempre va a ser mejorable, pero para eso estamos aquí  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

sólo una cosa : salvo raros casos ( como que aún uses un kernel 2.4 p.ej.), en gentoo recomiendan usar el driver alsa del kernel y no el paquete alsa-driver. 

Una cosa menos de preocuparse al actualizar world  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Venía siguiendo el hilo... A mi también me pasó en la última actualización quedarme sin impresoras. No tuve mas que leer las diferencias que me planteaba etc-update e implementarlas en el .conf. No me llevó mas de 5 minutos.

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

Miren... tengo poca experiencia en Gentoo... los que sigan el foro saben  :Razz: 

pero se debe a usar distribuciones como ubuntu o debian... que "hacen todo por uno"...

No las critico porque sería hipócrita, ellas me trajeron a donde estoy ahora  :Very Happy: 

Pero tuve más problemas con debian/ubuntu y sus malditas dependencias (quiero usar pidgin, no evolution!!!!) que con Gentoo que ya lo he instalado en 5 PCs en las 3 semanas de usuario gentoo que soy!

el handbook en español que imprimí el día 3 de marzo dice todo: bajar stage, portage, actualizar y luego "dale duro a compilar"

la útlima instalación la hice con un CD de knoppix porque quería chatear mientras tanto... no fue nada terrible ni grave.

realmente no le veo sentido a nuevas versiones de LiveCDs de instalació, a la mínimal sí pq tiene su encanto  :Razz: 

pero hay que tener en cuenta que gentoo no apunta a usuarios finales con ánimos de instalar y usar... para eso existe ubuntu que hace muy bien su trabajo...

gentoo apunta a servidores y usuarios experimentados o con ganas de aprender...

como bien saben los de acá, salvo dos o tres cosas.... todos los problemas que tuve fueron por:

1. mi ignorancia

2. mal interpretación de alguna directiva del handbook o guía.

3. anciedad de tenerlo YAAAA

creo que es una excelente distro para aprender gnu/linux porque desde un simple etc-update ya tenemos que manejar archivos .conf... además cuenta con excelente documentación y foro (que es una comunidad realmente formidable)... y lo mejor de todo: no dependemos de nuevos releases para que se actualicen nuestros programas favoritos :

----------

## Cereza

Esto es totalmente off topic, pero me he fijado que casi todo el mundo refiere a *ubuntu cuando quieren hablar de distribuciones faciles... yo las he probado y a mi juicio, Suse, como "distribución facil" es mucho mejor, más seria, intuitiva y menos problematica. Entre otras muchas razones; Yast2 es una herramienta de configuración simplemente excelente para los que no quieren/saben configurar las cosas a mano en un poco "user-friendly" editor de texto. Suse es sin duda alguna mi recomendación para principiantes.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Alguien en la web wrote:*   

> Gentoo enseña Linux.

 

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo enseña Linux.

 

... si el usuario pone algo de su parte y en ese caso realmente vale cualquier distro  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## diegoto

2008.0_beta2 released

Vamos atrasados.. mejor porque no sacan la versión 2008.1 como final!   :Wink: 

----------

